# ABER JETZT - spät aber doch



## Tabor12 (9. Aug. 2012)

Hallo !

Ich habe euch bisher schon mit meinen Fragen bombardiert, und jetzt erst mitbekommen dass ich mich eigentlich auch vorstellen sollte  sonst weiß ja niemand mit wem er es zu tun hat. 
Also ich heiße Irene, wohne nördlich von Graz, das is im Bundesland Steiermark in Österreich, wohne hier mit meinem Mann, 2 Söhnen, 2 Hunden, Hasen, Hühnern und 3 Aquarien in einem Haus mit Garten. Im Moment sind wir in den letzten Zügen des Teichbaus bevor die Folie hineinkommt. DIese liegt schon vor dem Haus. Ein Teich war immer unser Traum - heuer haben wir ihn umgesetzt - wir hatten große Probleme mit vielen Unwettern seit Teichbaubeginn - der Wettergott hat heuer wohl etwas gegen unser Vorhaben gehabt. Aber jetzt fehlen nur noch einige Stunden Schaufelarbeit und unser Teich wird folienfertig.
Zum Teich kann ich noch nicht soviel sagen, tiefste Stelle wird. ca. 180 cm sein, wir haben einen Filterteich, das ganze ist in Stufen angelegt und der Umfang hat im gesamten ca. 43 m, die Fläche ungefähr 80 m2. Ich habe schon die eine oder andere Frage gestellt und sehr hilfreiche Antworten bekommen und werde auch bestimmt noch viele stellen müssen 

Somit wünsche ich euch einen schönen Tag 

LG Irene


----------



## jolantha (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: ABER JETZT - spät aber doch*

Hallo Irene,
und wo sind die Bilder ??


----------



## bekamax (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: ABER JETZT - spät aber doch*

Hallo Irene,

ich freu mich, noch eine Steirerin hier zu treffen! Wünsch euch optimales Wetter für die Fertigstellung!

LG aus der Weststeiermark
Karin


----------



## Tabor12 (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: ABER JETZT - spät aber doch*

Mehr Fotos als Baustellenfotos gibts noch nicht   @ Karin: Von wo bist du denn ?


LG Irene


----------



## Tabor12 (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: ABER JETZT - spät aber doch*

so, jetzt aber:


----------



## Joerg (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: ABER JETZT - spät aber doch*

Hallo Irene,
schön das du dich nun auch noch mal extra vorstellst.
Das mit dem Teich wird schon und Rückschläge sollten einem noch mehr anspornen alles so zu machen wie geplant.
Freu mich schon auf die Bilder vom fertigen.


----------



## Tabor12 (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: ABER JETZT - spät aber doch*

Aktueller Stand von heute Mittag, mittlerweile sind alle ungeraden und holprigen Stellen begradigt und geglättet... nun kann das Vlies hinein. Was sagt ihr dazu ??


----------



## Connemara (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: ABER JETZT - spät aber doch*

Sieht sehr ordentlich aus 

Wird bestimmt klasse!!!


----------



## suskoi (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: ABER JETZT - spät aber doch*

Hallo
 wird bestimmt toll, so ein teichbau ist einfach was aufregendes


----------



## Tom1402 (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: ABER JETZT - spät aber doch*

Hallo Irene,

erst einmal **Herzlich Willkommen**

Sieht schon super aus, wird bestimmt ein sehr schöner Teich 

Habt ihr keine Bodenabläufe geplant? 

Oder kann ich nur nicht richtig gucken 

Liebe Grüße und viel Erfolg bei eurem Vorhaben.

Tom :cu


----------



## bekamax (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: ABER JETZT - spät aber doch*

Hallo Irene,

schaut toll aus.

Wird`s ein Schwimm- oder ein Fischteich? Oder beides?

LG
Karin


----------



## Tabor12 (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: ABER JETZT - spät aber doch*

Danke ... ich hoffe, dass er schön wird und vor allem dass er mal fertig wird. Nein - wir machen keine Bodenabläufe sondern hängen den Sauger hinein. Ich bin schon sooo froh wenn die Folie drin is ... lt. Spedition hat sie 600 kg ....
Wie auch immer wir die reinbringen ..

LG Irene


----------



## Tabor12 (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: ABER JETZT - spät aber doch*

Es wird ganz sicher kein Fischteich, sondern ein Schwimm- und Pflanzenteich ! Dein Teich schaut übrigens toll aus Karin !

LG Irene


----------



## lutzdoggen (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: ABER JETZT - spät aber doch*

und die Seehunde dürfen die auch rein?
Ansonsten sieht alles schon sehr vielversprechend aus. Die Folie ist schon nochmal eine Herausforderung, vom Gewicht her.
Aber alles wird gut
LG
Uwe und die Doggenbande


----------



## Tabor12 (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: ABER JETZT - spät aber doch*

das mit den Seehunden weiß ich noch nicht so genau  aber wahrscheinlich schon.

LG Irene


----------



## tomsteich (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: ABER JETZT - spät aber doch*

Hallo Irene,

wow, 600 Kilo, da müssen aber alle Nachbarn ran, oder? Ich nehme an, bei Euch wird es die nächsten Tage auch ordentlich heiß, was die Folie etwas geschmeidiger macht. Dafür wird es natürlich auch schweißtreibender......

Bei mir waren es nur etwa 260 Kilo. So viel größer hätte ich das Loch bei Euch jetzt gar nicht eingeschätzt. Hast Du eine sehr dicke Folie? 

Wenn Ihr keinen Bodenablauf plant, welcher das Sediment in Euren (getrennten?) Filterteich führt dann solltest Du bei dieser Tiefe schon öfters mit dem Sauger ran, d.h. auf jeden Fall vor und in der Badesaison. Beim Schwimmen wird der Mulm am Boden aufgewirbelt und die abgebauten Nährstoffe gelangen wieder ins Wasser, was die Algenproduktion erneut aktiviert.

Viel Erfolg und viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Tabor12 (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: ABER JETZT - spät aber doch*

Wir haben EPDM-Folie  1,5 mm dick. Laut Lieferschein wäre wie halt so schwer. Wir haben sie auch im Rechteck genommen da sie so günstiger war und schneiden den Überhang weg - darum haben wir wesentlich mehr Folie als wir bräuchten aber ist so billiger bei der EPDM als wenn du sie nach Maß anfertigen lässt. d.h. wir haben ca. 80 m2 Teich (geschätzt) und aber 300 m2 Folie.... dann weißt du ja alles oder ?
Wir werden sie mit einem Kran hineinheben da mein Mann Kranführer ist und sie  - so ist der Plan) am Kran hängend dann aufrollen und legen - natürlich mit SEHR vielen Helfern. Hoffentlich funktioniert es so.
Ja, wir werden fleißig absaugen - müssen nur noch ein gutes Gerät suchen.
LG


----------



## tomsteich (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: ABER JETZT - spät aber doch*

Hallo Irene,

ach so, ja dann ist es klar. Die EPDM-Folie lässt sich nur mit grossem Aufwand kleben, weshalb eine Maßanfertigung fast unbezahlbar ist. 

Ich bin jetzt aber total geschockt und hoffe, ich habe Deine Antwort jetzt komplett missverstanden. Hmh, eigentlich kann das gar nicht anders sein(?).

Hier im Forum hast Du glaub ich nicht nachgefragt. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich es schreiben soll ....aber dem, der Euch dazu geraten hat würde ich ordentlich gegen das Knie treten.

Beim nächsten Teich (wir bauen ja fast alle öfters und ich hatte auch schon mal EPDM) nehmt am besten eine PVC-Folie. Die ist chemisch nicht ganz so stabil (was immer das heißt?)  dafür etwas reißfester (ist sicher auch wurscht) aber die individuelle Anfertigung kostet etwa 1 Euro pro qm mehr (der Grundpreis liegt i.d.R. unterhalb von EPDM). Da der Verschnitt wegfällt spart Ihr Gewicht und enorm viel Geld. Ich kann immer noch nicht glauben, dass Ihr 220 qm Verschnitt habt und doch bestimmt über 2.000,- Euro wegwerft. 80 qm PVC-Sonderanfertigung beim wahrscheinlich teuersten Anbieter (NG) kosten nur um die 640 (1mm) bis 880 Euro (1,4mm), laut altem Katalog von 2010, aber egal.....

???

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Tabor12 (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: ABER JETZT - spät aber doch*

Hallo Thomas !

Die Teichgrundfläche sind ca. 80 m2, d.h. mit Tiefen etc. ausrechnen - Überstand f. Ufergrabe etc. sind wir auf etwa 200 m2 m2 benötigter Folie gekommen. Das einzige wo sich alle Teichbauer mit denen wir gesprochen haben einig waren, war dass wir EPDM nehmen sollen. Wr haben die EPDM um 9,50 /m2 gekauft, was ich eigentlich einen guten Preis finde. Naja, gekauft ist sie schon, ich hoffe dass wir - zumindest nicht in den nächsten 10 Jahren - nochmal Teich bauen (ächz) und  wer weiß... vielleicht werden wir die Verschnitte brauchen ... man weiß ja nie was kommt  
Wie warst du mit der EPDM zufrieden ?

LG Irene


----------



## tomsteich (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: ABER JETZT - spät aber doch*

Hallo Irene,

irgendwie ärgert mich es trotzdem, dass Ihr von diesen angeblichen Fachleuten so schlecht (wissentlich oder unwissentlich) beraten wurdet, auch wenn Ihr jetzt für die 100 qm Verschnitt nur ca. 950,- Euro umsonst ausgegeben habt. 

Aber gut.....

Damals ließ sich die EPDM einfacher verlegen als PVC, letztere erweckt bei mir aber mehr Vertrauen für einen Schwimmteich (das ist aber rein subjektiv). Warum ich EPDM aber hauptsächlich nie mehr nehmen würde ist die schwierige Verklebung. Ich hatte damals mit separaten Folienstücken einen Bachlauf angelegt und den Teich mal vergrößert. Ich habe zwar das auch vorher schon oft stets mit Erfolg gemacht (mit PVC), mit EPDM wurde es trotz enormem Aufwand und mehreren Versuchen nur sehr schwer dicht und eigentlich eine Dauerbaustelle. Das kann natürlich daran liegen, dass ich einfach zu blöd bin. 

Generell ist aber gegen die Folie absolut nichts einzuwenden! Da brauchst Du Dir keine Gedanken machen.

Dann kann es ja bald losgehen bei Euch.

Viel Spaß und viele Grüße


Thomas


----------



## Tabor12 (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: ABER JETZT - spät aber doch*

endlich ....


----------



## Tabor12 (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: ABER JETZT - spät aber doch*

So, nun ist er voll, Kies und Sand drin (wenn auch nicht alles glaub ich) und ein paar wenige Pflanzen. Ein paar Fotos hab ich gemacht 
Freu mich über Kritik - gute und schlechte natürlich 

LG Irene


----------



## bekamax (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: ABER JETZT - spät aber doch*

Hallo Irene!

Euer Teich ist wunderschön. (Aber ich frag mich, wann die ersten Fische einziehen...)

Ich bin auch schon neugierig, wie er in ein paar Jahren (eingewachsen) aussieht.

LG
Karin


----------



## Joerg (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: ABER JETZT - spät aber doch*

Hallo Irene,
das schaut doch schon toll aus. Warte noch ein wenig, bis die Pflanzen angewachsen sind.

Hast du denn auch abgelesen, was die Wasseruhr angezeigt hat?
Dann könnten die Fragezeichen der Teichgröße mal aufgelöst werden.


----------



## Tabor12 (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: ABER JETZT - spät aber doch*

Hallo Jörg !
Wir haben vom Fluss befüllt .... also... naja, Oberfläche ca. 100 m2, das Volumen müssen wir mal wenn wir viel Zeit haben berechnen......  


Karin, da werden keine Fische einziehen - so ist zumindest der Plan  Dafür haben wir 3 Aquarien....

LG Irene


----------



## bekamax (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: ABER JETZT - spät aber doch*

;o) m-hm, wir haben nur eines... 

LG
Karin


----------



## felispapa (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: ABER JETZT - spät aber doch*



Tabor12 schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg !
> 
> 
> Karin, da werden keine Fische einziehen - so ist zumindest der Plan  Dafür haben wir 3 Aquarien....
> ...



Die Fische können auch sehr schnell von selber einziehen. __ Wasservögel & Co. ...


----------



## lutzdoggen (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: ABER JETZT - spät aber doch*

Guten Morgen,
ich bin total begeistert und freue mich für euch mit. Unsere Größenverhältnisse sind ja ähnlich wir ca 75-85 m²
Oberfläche und und dann drei separate Filterbecken die in einem Bachlauf wieder in den Teich zurückfliessen.
Und es ist auch ein Schwimmteich aber mit Fischen. Die man aber wenn die Kindr mit dem Enkel drinn waren nicht sieht.
Macht weiter so euer Anfang sieht schon viel besser aus wie meiner ich gehöre nämlich zu der Fraktion "erst bauen und dann fragen" und da stellen sich eben oft Dinge raus die man gleich hätte anders machen können.
LG
Uwe und die Doggenbande


----------



## Tabor12 (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: ABER JETZT - spät aber doch*

Hier aktuelle Bilder - am ersten sieht man den Teich wie er im Moment ist - schön klar is er jetzt mal - dann sieht man die Klärbecken und den Filterteich der aber noch nicht abgetrennt ist - er wird dann durch einen Kieswall abgetrennt - man kann es im Wasser sehen wo. 
Dort wo die große Rose ist sieht man den Wall im Wasser.

Über Anregungen freu ich mich. 
Das Wasser soll von der Tiefstelle (Das Eck vorm Haus am 1. Bild)  in die KLärbecken, von dort in den Filterteich und von dort wieder zurückfließen.

LG Irene

PS: Der __ Kalmus muß erst eingesetzt werden, bin mir nur noch nicht ganz sicher wo


----------



## Tabor12 (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: ABER JETZT - spät aber doch*

Neue Impressionen 

Anbei aktuelle FOtos nach dem Terrassenbau - der noch nicht ganz fertig ist aber schon weit.
Im Moment ist der Teich glasklar - wunderschön ! 

LG Irene


----------



## Tabor12 (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: ABER JETZT - spät aber doch*

Hier sieht man wie klar er ist - die __ Wasserpest ist auf 1 m Tiefe ungefähr....


----------

